# Wells-Index manuals



## T. J. (Jun 8, 2021)

FYI: I discovered today that Wells-Index now has digital copies of all their manuals on their website now. 






						Manuals — Wells-Index Milling Machines
					






					www.wells-index.com


----------



## Superburban (Jun 8, 2021)

Good info, this should be put as a stickey somewhere.


----------



## Zack (Jun 9, 2021)

Cool!  I didn't know they were doing that.   And free to boot.     They show manuals for a 40 and a 40H; wonder what the difference is between the two?      The pictures on the front of the manuals look the same to me.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jun 10, 2021)

What a great company.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 10, 2021)

Made it sticky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

